# Filter size



## Chevyman2001 (Aug 14, 2014)

what size socket do I need to take cap off the oil filter......is it a low profile 32mm one....


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

No, the 32mm is the 2.2L, 2.4L & 2.0L ecotec engines. The cruze uses a 24mm and much easier to get at.


----------



## Chevyman2001 (Aug 14, 2014)

so I need a 24mm low profile size for the cruze diesel


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Sorry didn't catch this was on the diesel forum.... my bad. The 24mm is for the 1.4T, and it doesn't require a low profile socket.


Don't you have 4 free oil changes at your dealer?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/169-...ibrary/40489-cruze-diesel-oil-change-diy.html


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it's a standard length 1 1/4 (1.250") socket for the filter housing, at least mine is. (I know most everything on the Cruze metric)


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Not to be mean or anything, but I think this is the 3rd time people have posted the link for you to the DIY oil change which has everything you need. Have you looked at it yet?


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

1 and a 1/4 standard socket, last time I changed it I was away from an 1 1/4 socket and successfully worked it off and back on with a pair of channel locks while laying underneath the car...where there's a will there's a way


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

diesel said:


> Not to be mean or anything, but I think this is the 3rd time people have posted the link for you to the DIY oil change which has everything you need. Have you looked at it yet?


If he is using the AG app, that link is fubar. Desktop should be fine.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Diesel uses the same socket as the 2.0/2.2/2.4 ecotech.
Easiest to remove with the right front wheel off, socket, u'joint, long (24"+) extension.....all 3/8ths drive.

Rob


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

FYI, if you want to remove the oil filter housing all you need to do is use a 1 1/4 standard socket and reach it from the top of the engine compartment. There is NO advantage to get under you car to get to the filter out it is easy from the standing position. I've done my oil 5 times now and I don't even lift the front end higher than it takes to get a drain pan under the oil pan. Also if you lift the front too high the drain for the filter will not go through the hole but will get dumped on top of the plastic that covers the belly instead of in the used oil pan. I can get a 1/2 dive socket wrench in there from the top no problem. You don't need to remove a wheel either.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

warloc said:


> FYI, if you want to remove the oil filter housing all you need to do is use a 1 1/4 standard socket and reach it from the top of the engine compartment. There is NO advantage to get under you car to get to the filter out it is easy from the standing position. I've done my oil 5 times now and I don't even lift the front end higher than it takes to get a drain pan under the oil pan. Also if you lift the front too high the drain for the filter will not go through the hole but will get dumped on top of the plastic that covers the belly instead of in the used oil pan. I can get a 1/2 dive socket wrench in there from the top no problem. You don't need to remove a wheel either.


I second this notion.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I mentioned the wheel off only because oil change mileage lines up nicely with tire rotation mileage......kill two birds with one stone.

Rob


----------

